# Pc Friert beim spielen ein



## Voldemôrd (14. November 2009)

Hallo leute 
Vor einigen tagen hatte ich mal wieder lust etwas zu spielen, da hab ich die letzte mission von crysis ( also den endgegner) gespielt, während dem kampf fror der pc 2 mal ein (in 30min 2mal ca) Einfrieren heisst in diesem fall, Freeze -> nichts geht mehr -> Der bildschirm wird schwarz/hellbraun und ich bin genötigt den reset knopp zu drücken
Das problem gibt sich nicht nur bei crysis, auch bei der Left 4 dead 2 demo  und bei Call of DUty modern warfare 2  stürzt das spiel nach 15-30 minuten ab und ich muss den pc neu starten, was mich ziemlich nervt!

Da ich mir dachte es könnnte an der Grafikkarten temperatur liegen ( da das bei spielen wie combat arms (gratis fps shooter)  nicht passiert, sondern nur bei grafisch aufwendigeren spielen) habe ich die Left 4 Dead 2 demo kurzerhand im Fenstermodus gestartet um mir nebenbei die temperaturen in dem catalyst control center anzuschauen,  die Temperatur der graka war bei 61°C  als der freeze kam. Im Speedfan seh ich die grafikkarten temperatur irgendwie nicht, aber könnte mir jemand sagen was die Temp3 hier zu bedeuten hat??  klick

Mein Betriebssystem: Windows vista ultimate  64bit 
Graka Ati radeon hd 4890
proz.  amd phenom II 940
500w ocz netzeil 
1tb festplatte 
Mainboard Gigabyte Ma770- Ud3


----------



## Palatschinkn (15. November 2009)

Da fehlt die Gpu anzeige. Installier dir mal Everest und Poste die Sensoren Anzeige. Das dein Pc bei der L4D 2 Demo einfriert ist echt komisch.

Ps: Speicherspannung angepasst ?? Die brauchen 2,1V


----------



## Knallfix (15. November 2009)

eventuell mal die Wärmeleitpaste vom Prozessor überprüfen/erneuern.
hatte mal das gleiche problem und nach ewiger und erfolgloser fehlersuche nahm ich mal den prozessorkühler ab und es war nur noch bröckelkram zwischen cpu und kühler.
neue paste augetragen und das problem war gelöst.

k.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Da fehlt die Gpu anzeige. Installier dir mal Everest und Poste die Sensoren Anzeige. Das dein Pc bei der L4D 2 Demo einfriert ist echt komisch.
> 
> Ps: Speicherspannung angepasst ?? Die brauchen 2,1V


kann die nich posten, die läd iwi nicht xD es bleibt so grau wie hier klick
wo kann man denn die speicherspannung anpassen? Hab ja nicht übertaktet oderso


*edit* 
Mit everest ultimate trial zeigt er mir jetzt die sensoren! ! klick


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2009)

An der Speicherspannung wird es wohl kaum liegen. Du hast den PC doch schon länger. Und da du nicht mal weißt, wo man die Speicherspannung verstellt, nehme ich an, daß du auch nichts im Bios verstellt hast. Also liegt es auch nicht an der Spannung, denn sonst hättest du die Probleme schon von Anfang an. Die Module brauchen ja nicht auf einmal mehr Spannung, ohne das im Bios was verändert wurde.

Da denke ich eher mal, daß deine Grafikkarte einen weg hat.

Edit: Mach doch mit Everest mal einen Lasttest und schau, ob die Spannungswerte deines Netzteiles stabil bleiben. Vielleicht hat das ja auch nen Hau weg und liefert stellenweise zu wenig Saft.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. November 2009)

ich hab meine grafikkarte ausgetauscht (also eingeschickt und ne neue bekommen) also könnte es sein das die neue jetzt auch nicht funktioniert -.-
weil die vorige hat abstürze und bluescreens verursacht


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2009)

Jaja...die guten ATI's. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie kommt es mir doch immer so vor, als ob Leute mit ATI tendenziell mehr Probleme haben. Aber teste doch mal wie gesagt das Netzteil mit Everest. Oben im Menü gibts bei Ultimate einen Lasttest. Da kannst du die Spannungswerte des Netzteils auslesen lassen. Lass mal ne Zeit laufen und schau, was die Werte sagen.

Und mach mal Furmark rein und bring die Grafikkarte mal an ihre Grenzen. Mal schauen, ob die Abstürze nur dann kommen, wenn viel Saft abgefragt wird. Dann könnte es ja das Netzteil sein.
Laut deiner Beschreibung würde das ja hinkommen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. November 2009)

Am netzteil liegt es denke ich nich, hab schon benchmarks gemacht und vorher ja auch crysis gespielt, is nie abgestürzt

wo is denn der test? Der systemstabilitätstest?

Furmark hab  ich schon installiert hab grad nochmal durchlaufen lassen, ist aber nich abgestürzt der pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. November 2009)

Ich mach jetz mal diesen extreme burning test 10 min, und dann guck ich wie hoch die temperatur ist bis gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit* nach einer minute war die temperatur bei 70grad und die wurde bis zur zehnten gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2009)

Ich kann dir aus dem Kopf heraus auch nicht sagen, wo im Menü der Test ist. Aber da ist einer. Klick einfach mal das ganze Menü durch, so groß ist das ja nicht. War irgendwo weiter rechts.
Und dann startest du Furmark und den Lasttest von Everest und schaust mal, ob die Spannungen des Netzteils sich innerhalb der Toleranz bewegen, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. November 2009)

ICh find des nicht, bei energieverwaltung steht nur das ich kein akku drin hab sondern mit netzanschluss arbeite xD


edit : 
Oder meinst du den system stability voltage test daaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab den gemacht und gleichzeitig furmark 10min lang graka+cpu 100% belastet, das ergibt folgendes  

K L I C K


soweit ich das beurteilen kann sind die temperaturen alle im rahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das netzteil is auch nicht abgeschmiert ^^


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2009)

mmh...dann vielleicht doch irgendein Treiberfehler? Hast schon mal den Treiber ganz entfernt und neu drauf? Auch schon Ram mal getesetet?
Schon bei der System- und Leistungsüberwachung geschaut, ob da Fehler protokolliert wurden?


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. November 2009)

treiber hab  ich schon erneuert von der graka
Bei der leistungsüberwachung ist kein fehler aufgeführt ausser der übliche xxx funktioniert nicht mehr blabla kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht bei einem freeze übrigens so aus, also das spiel friert ein und ein paar sekunden später siehts so aus  
klick



ich muss jetz off un komm morgen wieder


----------



## Palatschinkn (15. November 2009)

Könnte es am Mobo liegen?? Eventuell ein anderes Mobo mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. November 2009)

wieso sollte es denn am mainboard liegen?! das glaub ich ncih, die probleme treten seit der neuen grafikkarte auf, bei der alten gab es bluescreens aber dieses freezen bei grafikaufwendigen spielen hatte ich nicht . Ich denk mal es liegt an der grafikkarte...


----------



## Voldemôrd (16. November 2009)

Nagut also ich meld mich jetzt wieder bei hardwareversand und lass die karte nochmal umtauschen -.- aber diesmal frag ich nach ob ich stattdessen ne nvidia bekomme oder mein geld zurück! mit nvidia karten hatte ich nie probleme -.-


----------

